# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Τυπος και Μεγεθος Πλοιων >  Συντομογραφίες τύπων πλοίων και βοηθητικών ναυπηγημάτων

## vassilisman

ΣΤΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΗΜΑΝΣΕΙΣ (F/B, M/S) KAI ΑΛΛΑ.   ΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΟΥΝ ?

Α!  ΣE ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΓΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ (BLUE STAR, EX. SANTORINI KAI SE ALLA) YPARXEI ENA SXOINI POY ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ  ΤΗΝ ΠΡΥΜΝΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΕΙ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΟΥΚΑΠΟΡΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ.  ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΕΧΕΙ ? ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΩ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ (ΠΛΑΓΙΟΔΕΤΗΣΗ, ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ(?) ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ )


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## v.g.

Δεν υπαρχουν συνηθισμενες σημανσεις ή οχι!

Αναλογως τι πλοιο ειναι εχει και την αναλογη σημανση.

Εννοεις π.χ. τι σημαινει το F/B (Ferry Boat)? M/S (Motor Ship) B/C (Bulc Carrier) M/V (Motor Vessel) M/T (Motor Tanker) C/T (Catamaran)..και πολλα αλλα!

Αν αυτη ηταν μια απο τις ερωτησεις σου οι σημανσεις ειναι το ειδος του πλοιου.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Α!  ΣE ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΓΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ (BLUE STAR, EX. SANTORINI KAI SE ALLA) YPARXEI ENA SXOINI POY ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ  ΤΗΝ ΠΡΥΜΝΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΕΙ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΟΥΚΑΠΟΡΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ.  ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΕΧΕΙ ? ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΩ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ (ΠΛΑΓΙΟΔΕΤΗΣΗ, ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ(?) ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ )
> 
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !


Για να κρεμάνε τις λάμπες στον "Μέγα Σημαιοστολισμό"

----------


## Giorgos_D

Προφανώς ο Βασίλης Μ.Α.Ν. (Βurmeister Wein, όλες μαζί είναι  :Wink:  ) εννοεί το ιβιλάι που συνδέει πλευρικά την πλώρη με την πρυμνη ώστε να μπορούν να δώσουν πλωριό κάβο, όπου απαιτείται από πρύμα.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Προφανώς ο Βασίλης Μ.Α.Ν. (Βurmeister Wein, όλες μαζί είναι  ) εννοεί το ιβιλάι που συνδέει πλευρικά την πλώρη με την πρυμνη ώστε να μπορούν να δώσουν πλωριό κάβο, όπου απαιτείται από πρύμα.



Το "*πλευρικά*" είναι σημαντική λεπτομέρεια.....

----------


## οπτήρ

Με αφορμή τις Δηλώσεις τακτικής δρομολόγησης περιόδου 1/11/2007 έως 31/10/2008 , που δημοσιεύτηκε σήμερα στην ιστοσελίδα του ΥΕΝ, όπου ο τύπος του πλοίου αναγράφεται στα ελληνικά (για την ακρίβεια, χρησιμοποιούναι μόνο τέσσερις συντομογραφίες : Ε/Γ, Ε/Γ – Υ/Γ, Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ και Φ/Γ – Ο/Γ), ας καταγράψω πώς αντιλαμβάνομαι τους τύπους των πλοίων, τουλάχιστον της ακτοπλοΐας. 

*Ε/Γ (επιβατηγά)* : πλοία μικρών διαδρομών που μεταφέρουν μόνο επιβάτες αλλά όχι και αυτοκίνητα. Παράδειγμα τα πλοιάρια που εκτελούν δρομολόγια Πειραιά – Σαλαμίνα (π.χ. οι δύο διάσημοι «Γεώργιοι Μπρούφες») και Πέραμα –Σαλαμίνα, αλλά και τα παλαιότερα πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού που δεν είχαν γκαράζ. 

*Ε/Γ – Υ/Γ (επιβατηγά υδροπτέρυγα)* : πλοία που μεταφέρουν μόνο επιβάτες, αλλά με τη βοήθεια πέδιλων που είναι προσαρμοσμένα στο κάτω μέρος του πλοίου αναπτύσσουν μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα από τα μονόγαστρα πλοία. Παράδειγμα, τα Flying Dolphin της Hellenic Seaways.

*Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ (επιβατηγά οχηματαγωγά)* : πλοία που μεταφέρουν και επιβάτες και αυτοκίνητα. Μπορώ να φανταστώ τουλάχιστον τέσσερις τύπους Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ :

- Τα πορθμεία (πλοία που κάνουν διαδρομές μικρότερες των 30 μιλίων) με ανοιχτό γκαράζ, π.χ. αυτά που κάνουν Πειραιά – Αίγινα και παρόμοιες σύντομες διαδρομές. Είναι τα λεγόμενα ανοιχτού τύπου, κοινώς «παντόφλες». Παράδειγμα το ηρωικό 40χρονο Αίγινα και ο Αίας .

- Τα αμφίπλωρα πορθμεία, δηλαδή αυτά που έχουν έναν πρωραίο και έναν πρυμναίο καταπέλτη. Τα αυτοκίνητα μπαίνουν από τον πρωραίο και βγαίνουν από τον πρυμναίο καταπέλτη, ενώ και το πλοίο δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει ελιγμό αναστροφής («να γυρίσει τα μπρος πίσω»), με αποτέλεσμα οικονομία χρόνου και καυσίμων. Παράδειγμα οι δύο «Πρωτοπόροι» που εκτελούν το δρομολόγιο Ωρωπός – Ερέτρια.

- Τα ακτοπλοϊκά που δεν έχουν καμπίνες ("ημερόπλοια") και δρομολογούνται σε μικρές διαδρομές, π.χ. Αργοσαρωνικό. Παράδειγμα το Νεφέλη της HellenicSeaways.

- Τα ακτοπλοϊκά που έχουν καμπίνες και δρομολογούνται σε μεγαλύτερες διαδρομές. Τα μεγέθη τους μπορεί να ποικίλουν από «λογικά», όπως η Μυρτιδιώτισσα της ΑΝΕΝ, που σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας χωράει 700 (χειμώνα 457) επιβάτες και 170 ΙΧ ή 15 φορτηγά των 12 μέτρων και 72 ΙΧ, μέχρι «κυκλώπεια», όπως ο Ελ. Βενιζέλος της ΑΝΕΚ, που σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας χωράει όλο τον Δήμο Αφιδνών (2.500 επιβάτες – 12 καταστρώματα είναι αυτά! Ο Δήμος Αφιδνών, Κιούρκα για τους παλιούς, είχε σύμφωνα με την απογραφή του 2001 2.543 κατοίκους) και έναν ΟΔΔΥ (1.100 αυτοκίνητα). 

*Φ/Γ – Ο/Γ (φορτηγά οχηματαγωγά*, γνωστά και ως Ro-Ro) : πλοία που μεταφέρουν κυρίως ασυνόδευτες νταλίκες και εμπορεύματα, αλλά δεν μεταφέρουν ταυτόχρονα επιβάτες. Π.χ. το Celtic Sun της Hellenic Seaways, που σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας χωράει 120 φορτηγά, αλλά μόνο 12 επιβάτες (πιθανολογώ μερικούς οδηγούς).

Μερικές ακόμα συντομογραφίες που δεν υπάρχουν στο προαναφερθέν κείμενο του ΥΕΝ : Φ/Γ για ποντοπόρο φορτηγό, Δ/Ξ για δεξαμενόπλοιο (τάνκερ), Π/Φ για πετρελαιοφόρο, Τ/Φ για τσιμεντοφόρο, Ε/Φ για εμπορευματοκιβωτιοφόρο (πλοίο μεταφοράς κοντέινερς), Κ/Ζ για κρουαζιερόπλοιο, Α/Σ για αερόστρωμνο (Hovercraft), Ρ/Κ για ρυμουλκό, Β/Θ για βυθοκόρο, Ι/Φ για ιστιοφόρο, Α/Κ για αλιευτικό και πολλές ακόμα.

Απ΄όσο γνωρίζω, δεν υπάρχει στα ελληνικά αντίστοιχη συντομογραφία του HSC (High Speed Craft), που χαρακτηρίζει ταχύπλοα όπως τα Highspeed 1 έως 5 της Hellenic Seaways, τις Παναγιές Θαλασσινή και Πάρου του Βεντούρη και το Τζετ Φέρρυ 1 του Αγούδημου, τα οποία, σύμφωνα με τον παραπάνω διαχωρισμό, κατατάσσονται στα Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ. Επίσης, δεν υπάρχει στα ελληνικά συντομογραφία του καταμαράν (διπλόγαστρο ταχύπλοο), που χαρακτηρίζει τα «γατάκια» (Flying Cat 1 έως 6) της Hellenic Seaways, τα οποία, σύμφωνα με τον παραπάνω διαχωρισμό, κατατάσσονται στα Ε/Γ. 

Δύο συντομογραφίες που έχουν περιπέσει σε αχρησία είναι Α/Π (ατμόπλοιο, αγγλικά S/S, Steamship) και Δ/Π (δηζελόπλοιο, αγγλικά M/S, Motorship). Καταργημένη στην πράξη είναι και η συντομογραφία Υ/Κ για το υπερωκεάνιο.

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και άλλες συντομογραφίες, τόσο στα ελληνικά όσο και στα αγγλικά.

Ας με συμπληρώσει και διορθώσει κανένας που ξέρει από καράβια, εγώ τραπεζικός είμαι –μετά συγχωρήσεως  :Smile:

----------


## Petros

Μιας και μιλαμε για συντομογραφιες το Δ/Π σε κατι βιβλια χρησιμοποιειται ως η συντομογραφια του Δεξαμενοπλοιου εκτος απο το Δ/Ξ που ειναι πιο συνηθισμενο.

----------


## vassilisman

> Δεν υπαρχουν συνηθισμενες σημανσεις ή οχι!
> 
> Αναλογως τι πλοιο ειναι εχει και την αναλογη σημανση.
> 
> Εννοεις π.χ. τι σημαινει το F/B (Ferry Boat)? M/S (Motor Ship) B/C (Bulc Carrier) M/V (Motor Vessel) M/T (Motor Tanker) C/T (Catamaran)..και πολλα αλλα!
> 
> Αν αυτη ηταν μια απο τις ερωτησεις σου οι σημανσεις ειναι το ειδος του πλοιου.


TI DIAFEREI TO M/S APO TO M/V ?

----------


## οπτήρ

Απαλείφοντας τον κοινό όρο motor, που σημαίνει ότι η πρόωση γίνεται με μηχανή εσωτερικής καύσης και όχι, π.χ., με στερεά καύσιμα όπως κάρβουνο ή με τη βοήθεια ανέμου και ιστίων, το ερώτημα ανάγεται στη διαφορά μεταξύ ship και vessel.

 Με δυο λόγια, ο όρος vessel είναι ευρύτερος του όρου ship : όλα τα ships είναι vessels, αλλά υπάρχουν και vessels που δεν είναι ships, όπως τα boats. Ανάγοντας το ερώτημα από διαφορά μεταξύ ship και vessel σε διαφορά μεταξύ ship και boat, σημειώνω τον τετριμμένο κανόνα ότι "a boat can fit on a ship, but a ship can't fit on a boat". Π.χ., οι σωσίβιες λέμβοι ενός επιβατηγού ή η σκαμπαβία (dinghy), δηλαδή η άδεια βάρκα που σέρνει πίσω της μια θαλαμηγός είναι σίγουρα boats, ενώ το επιβατηγό και η θαλαμηγός του παραδείγματος είναι σίγουρα ships. Ομως και τα τέσσερα, επιβατηγό, θαλαμηγός, σωσίβιες λέμβοι και σκαμπαβία είναι vessels. Ο κανόνας δεν είναι απόλυτος : τα υποβρύχια αναφέρονται συνήθως ως boats (από το γερμανικό U-Boot, σύντμηση του Unterseeboot). Ως boats αναφέρονται και τα φορτηγά λιμνόπλοια της περιοχής των Μεγάλων Λιμνών μεταξύ ΗΠΑ και Καναδά, παρ’ ότι συχνά είναι τεράστια (το Edmund Fitzerald, που βυθίστηκε στη Σουπήριορ το 1975, είχε μήκος πάνω από 200 μ. και χωρητικότητα σχεδόν 9.000 τόνους).

Αυτά σαν αρχή. Ας περιμένουμε συμπληρώσεις και διορθώσεις από κάποιον που ξέρει από καράβια  :Smile:

----------


## οπτήρ

Μια και το έφερε η κουβέντα περί boats, ships και vessels, ας αναφέρουμε ακροθιγώς περί σκαφών, πλοίων και ναυπηγημάτων σύμφωνα με το Εθνικό Ναυτικό Δίκαιο και συγκεκριμένα τους κώδικες ιδιωτικού και δημοσίου ναυτικού δικαίου.

 Ο ΚΙΝΔ ορίζει το πλοίο ως εξής (άρθρο 1) : "Πλοίον είναι παν σκάφος χωρητικότητος καθαράς τουλάχιστον δέκα κόρων, προωρισμένον όπως κινήται αυτοδυνάμως εν θαλάσσει". Τα ναυπηγήματα κάτω των 10 κόρων (π.χ. σκάφη αγώνων, αλιευτικά) ονομάζονται πλοιάρια.

Ο ΚΔΝΔ ορίζει το πλοίο ως εξής (άρθρο 3) : "Πλοίον είναι παν σκάφος, προορισμένον όπως μετακινείται επί του ύδατος προς μεταφοράν προσώπων ή πραγμάτων, ρυμούλκησιν, επιθαλάσσιον αρωγή, αλιείαν, αναψυχήν, επιστημονικάς ερεύνας ή άλλον σκοπόν". 

Ο ΚΔΝΔ ορίζει και το βοηθητικό ναυπήγημα (άρθρο 4) : "Βοηθητικόν ναυπήγημα είναι παν πλωτόν κατασκεύασμα ανεξαρτήτως χωρητικότητος προορισμένον να χρησιμοποιείται εν σταθερά παραμονή συνήθως εντός των λιμένων ή όρμων, δια σκοπούς βοηθητικούς της ναυτιλίας (πλωταί δεξαμεναί, πλωτοί γερανοί, βυθοκόροι, πλωταί αποβάθραι, φαρόπλοια κλπ.)"

 Παρατηρούμε ότι ο ΚΙΝΔ εστιάζει στη χωρητικότητα και στην αυτοδύναμη κίνηση χωρίς να ενδιαφέρεται για τον σκοπό ή τη χρήση, ενώ ο ΚΔΝΔ εστιάζει στη χρήση χωρίς να θέτει όριο χωρητικότητας, ούτε προϋπόθεση αυτοδύναμης κίνησης.

Ακόμα και στο ελληνικό ναυτικό δίκαιο, πλοίο από πλοίο διαφέρει. Και δεν αναφερθήκαμε καθόλου στην άλλη πηγή δικαίου, το Διεθνές Ναυτικό Δίκαιο  :Confused:

----------


## Michael

Επίσης, μια και το ανοίξαμε το θέμα, είναι ίσως σημαντικό να αναφέρουμε την διαφορά του σκάφους από το πλωτό κατασκέυασμα. Το δεύτερο είναι ευρύτερη ένοια του πρώτου. Το δε σκάφος σημαίνει παν κοίλο σώμα. Κατ' αυτήν την έννοια μια φορτηγίδα ή σχεδία δεν θεωρείται σκάφος, αλλα πλωτό κατασκέυασμα.

----------


## οπτήρ

> Επίσης, μια και το ανοίξαμε το θέμα, είναι ίσως σημαντικό να αναφέρουμε την διαφορά του σκάφους από το πλωτό κατασκέυασμα. Το δεύτερο είναι ευρύτερη ένοια του πρώτου. Το δε σκάφος σημαίνει παν κοίλο σώμα. Κατ' αυτήν την έννοια μια φορτηγίδα ή σχεδία δεν θεωρείται σκάφος, αλλα πλωτό κατασκέυασμα.


Χρήσιμη και απαραίτητη προσθήκη, Michael, ευχαριστούμε. (Υποθέτω ότι το «πλωτό ναυπήγημα» των παλαιότερων εκδόσεων και το «πλωτό κατασκεύασμα» των σύγχρονων έχουν το ίδιο περιεχόμενο. Αν όχι, μπλέξαμε χειρότερα  :Confused:  )

Επειδή η μια κουβέντα φέρνει την άλλη, παραθέτω τρεις ακόμα συντομογραφίες για τη συλλογή του Vassilisman (με επιφύλαξη για περισσότερες λίαν προσεχώς  :Cool:  ) και δύο ερωτήματα που προκύπτουν. 

*FSO System, Floating Storage and Off-loading System* : πλωτό σύστημα αποθήκευσης και εκφόρτωσης. Πρόκειται για ειδικευμένες πλωτές μονάδες αγκυροβολημένες στη θάλασσα (συχνά χωρίς δικά τους μέσα πρόωσης) με δυνατότητα λήψης αργού πετρελαίου κατευθείαν από τον πυθμένα της θάλασσας, αποθήκευσής του και μεταφόρτωσής του σε συμβατικά δεξαμενόπλοια (τάνκερς) που έρχονται σε αυτά. Δεν έχουν δυνατότητα παραγωγής και επεξεργασίας (διΰλισης). 

Πολλά FSO είναι παλαιά σουπερτάνκερς μονού τοιχώματος που έχουν μετασκευαστεί. Παράδειγμα, το Knock Nevis, κάποτε το μεγαλύτερο πλοίο του κόσμου, που μετασκευάστηκε σε FSO και βρίσκεται στο Κατάρ. 

*FPSO* *System**,* *Floating* *Production**,* *Storage* *and* *Off**-**loading* *System* : πλωτό σύστημα παραγωγής, αποθήκευσης και εκφόρτωσης. Πρόκεται για ειδικευμένες πλωτές μονάδες όπως τα FSO, όμως έχουν την πρόσθετη δυνατότητα παραγωγής και επεξεργασίας (διΰλισης) του αργού πετρελαίου. 

*FPDSO* *System**,* *Floating* *Production,* *Drilling,* *Storage* *and* *Off**-**Loading* *System* : πλωτό σύστημα παραγωγής, γεώτρησης, αποθήκευσης και εκφόρτωσης. Πρόκειται για ειδικευμένες πλωτές μονάδες όπως τα FSO, όμως έχουν την πρόσθετη δυνατότητα όχι μόνο παραγωγής και επεξεργασίας (διΰλισης) του αργού πετρελαίου όπως τα FPSO, αλλά και εξόρυξής του από τον πυθμένα της θάλασσας. 

Μια ιδέα για το πώς μπορεί να μοιάζουν : FSO τέως τάνκερ , αλλά και FSO κυκλική πλατφόρμα , FPSO τέως τάνκερ , αλλά και FPSO κυκλική πλατφόρμα , FPDSO . 

Μάλιστα. Τα FSO και συντροφία είναι «συστήματα» ή «μονάδες». Ομως :

Πρώτο Ερώτημα :

Τα FSO, FPSO και FPDSO, τι ακριβώς είναι;
(α) Πλοία; 
(β) Σκάφη; 
(γ) Πλωτά κατασκευάσματα;
(δ) Αορίστως, ναυπηγήματα εκτός συνήθων κατηγοριοποιήσεων; 
(ε) Τίποτα από τα παραπάνω; 

Δεύτερο Ερώτημα :

Η κατάταξη των FSO, FPSO και FPDSO εξαρτάται από το αν έχουν δικά τους μέσα πρόωσης («ικανότητα προς θαλασσοπλοΐαν δι΄ιδίων δυνάμεων»), που τα περισσότερα, όμως όχι όλα, δεν έχουν, ή όχι; Με άλλα λόγια, η απάντηση στο Πρώτο Ερώτημα θα μπορούσε να είναι του στυλ : «Αν το FSO έχει δικά του μέσα πρόωσης, τότε είναι (π.χ.) πλοίο, ενώ αν δεν έχει, τότε είναι (π.χ.) πλωτό κατασκεύασμα»; 

Θεωρητικολογίες χωρίς πρακτικό ενδιαφέρον, θα μού πείτε. Πιθανόν. Θα εκτιμούσα όμως και την απάντησή σας  :Very Happy:  , και θα βοηθούσε στο παραπέρα ξεκαθάρισμα των στοιχειωδών εννοιών πλοίο, σκάφος και πλωτό κατασκεύασμα.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Πρώτο Ερώτημα :
> 
> Τα FSO, FPSO και FPDSO, τι ακριβώς είναι;
> (α) Πλοία; 
> (β) Σκάφη; 
> (γ) Πλωτά κατασκευάσματα;
> (δ) Αορίστως, ναυπηγήματα εκτός συνήθων κατηγοριοποιήσεων; 
> (ε) Τίποτα από τα παραπάνω; 
> 
> ...


Καταρχήν: Μπορεί ένα "ναυπήγημα" να μην είναι πλωτό? Μάλλον όχι, οπότε ο όρος "πλωτό ναυπήγημα" είναι κάτι σαν "αυτοκινούμενο αυτοκίνητο".

Οι ορισμοί θα έλεγα οτί είναι γενικά ασαφής, αλλά κατευθυντήριες. Π.χ, αν βιδώσω μία εξωλέμβια σε πλωτό γερανό, τον έκανα πλοίο, επειδή έχει πρόωση?

Για μένα FSO, FPSO και FPDSO είναι ναυπηγήματα εφόσον δεν έχουν ιδία πρόωση, ακόμα και αν είναι πρώην πλοία. Τα συστήματα και οι παραιτέρω δυνατότητές τους είναι δευτερεύοντα, όπως π.χ. αν το Τάνκερ έχει COW ή όχι.

Εάν η μηχανή είναι στην θέση της αλλά εκτός λειτουργίας, δεν είναι μηχανή, είναι ένα μάτσο σίδερα. Αν και πολλά πρώην πλοία τις  μετατρέπουν σε γεννήτριες.

----------


## οπτήρ

> Καταρχήν: Μπορεί ένα "ναυπήγημα" να μην είναι πλωτό? Μάλλον όχι, οπότε ο όρος "πλωτό ναυπήγημα" είναι κάτι σαν "αυτοκινούμενο αυτοκίνητο".


 Ισως το «πλωτό ναυπήγημα» δεν είναι πλεονασμός του στυλ «οπτική εικόνα» (λες και υπάρχει και ακουστική εικόνα) ή «τριμελής επιτροπή από τρία άτομα» ή «παγκόσμιος πρωταθλητής κόσμου», τη στιγμή που ο όρος εμφανίζεται ακόμα σε πρόσφατα κείμενα :

    -στην Επίσημη Εφημερίδα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης, π.χ. Διεθνής Σύμβαση περί αστικής ευθύνης για ζημίες από ρύπανση καυσίμων πλοίων (Μάρτιος 2001)
    -σε έντυπα του ΚΛΠ, π.χ. Πληροφοριακό έντυπο για μεταβίβαση κυριότητας φορτηγίδων - πλωτών ναυπηγημάτων 
    -σε προκηρύξεις του ΟΛΠ, π.χ. Προκήρυξη πλειοδοτικού διαγωνισμού για την απομάκρυνση ημιβυθισμένου πλοίου - πλωτού ναυπηγήματος (Οκτώβριος 2006) 

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, αυτό ας απασχολήσει τους μεταπτυχιακούς του Τμήματος Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών του Πα.Πει.  :Cool:  




> Οι ορισμοί θα έλεγα οτί είναι γενικά ασαφής, αλλά κατευθυντήριες. Π.χ, αν βιδώσω μία εξωλέμβια σε πλωτό γερανό, τον έκανα πλοίο, επειδή έχει πρόωση?


Ή αλλιώς, αν ένα πλοίο παρουσιάσει βλάβη στις μηχανές του και ρυμουλκείται προς το συνεργείο ("γιάρδα" δεν τη λέτε στη γλώσσα σας;  :Very Happy:  ), παύει να είναι "πλοίο" και είναι "πλωτό κατασκεύασμα"; Και μετά την επισκευή των μηχανών του, ξαναγίνεται "πλοίο";

Τελικά, τα ερωτήματά μου είναι όντως θεωρητικολογίες χωρίς πρακτικό ενδιαφέρον. Περισσότερο προς σοφιστείες φέρνουν  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Για μένα FSO, FPSO και FPDSO είναι ναυπηγήματα εφόσον δεν έχουν ιδία πρόωση, ακόμα και αν είναι πρώην πλοία.


Και αν έχουν; Οπως είδαμε, υπάρχουν FSO και FPSO που προωθούνται δι' ιδίων μέσων, όπως αυτό . Δηλαδή, για το -μικρό έστω- διάστημα που κινούνται προς το σημείο που θα αγκυροβολήσουν είναι πλοία και μετά μετατρέπονται σε ναυπηγήματα; 




> Εάν η μηχανή είναι στην θέση της αλλά εκτός λειτουργίας, δεν είναι μηχανή, είναι ένα μάτσο σίδερα. Αν και πολλά πρώην πλοία τις μετατρέπουν σε γεννήτριες.


Εύστοχο και σαφές. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη συμβολή σου, Kyriakos  :Smile:

----------


## Kyriakos

> Ή αλλιώς, αν ένα πλοίο παρουσιάσει βλάβη στις μηχανές του και ρυμουλκείται προς το συνεργείο ("γιάρδα" δεν τη λέτε στη γλώσσα σας;  ), παύει να είναι "πλοίο" και είναι "πλωτό κατασκεύασμα"; Και μετά την επισκευή των μηχανών του, ξαναγίνεται "πλοίο";


Είναι ένα βλαμένο πλοίο. :Very Happy:  (με βλάβη) 

Σοβαρά τώρα, θωρείται ακόμα πλοίο, αφού αυτή η κατάσταση είναι προσωρινή.




> Και αν έχουν; Οπως είδαμε, υπάρχουν FSO και FPSO που προωθούνται δι' ιδίων μέσων, όπως αυτό . Δηλαδή, για το -μικρό έστω- διάστημα που κινούνται προς το σημείο που θα αγκυροβολήσουν είναι πλοία και μετά μετατρέπονται σε ναυπηγήματα;


Θεωρώ οτί είναι πλοίο αφού εξακολουθεί να είναι *ΙΚΑΝΟ* προς ιδία πρόωση, ακόμα και αν έχει υποστεί βλάβη.

Το μπέρδεμα όμως (και έχω τσακωθεί για αυτό επαγγελματικά) - πέρα από την θεωρητική συζήτηση - είναι στην εφαρμογή των κανονισμών. Όπως - πιο απλό παράδειγμα - τα ΟΒΟ. Bulk Carrier που μπορούν να μεταφερουν και πετρέλαια. Το πλοίο θα πρέπει να ακολουθεί τους κανονισμούς των Bulk Carriers ή Tanker? 

Προφανώς τους αυστηρότερους, για να είναι συνεχώς ασφαλές.

----------


## οπτήρ

> Είναι ένα βλαμένο πλοίο. (με βλάβη) 
> 
> Σοβαρά τώρα, θωρείται ακόμα πλοίο, αφού αυτή η κατάσταση είναι προσωρινή.
> 
> Θεωρώ οτί είναι πλοίο αφού εξακολουθεί να είναι *ΙΚΑΝΟ* προς ιδία πρόωση, ακόμα και αν έχει υποστεί βλάβη.
> 
> Το μπέρδεμα όμως (και έχω τσακωθεί για αυτό επαγγελματικά) - πέρα από την θεωρητική συζήτηση - είναι στην εφαρμογή των κανονισμών. Όπως - πιο απλό παράδειγμα - τα ΟΒΟ. Bulk Carrier που μπορούν να μεταφερουν και πετρέλαια. Το πλοίο θα πρέπει να ακολουθεί τους κανονισμούς των Bulk Carriers ή Tanker? 
> 
> Προφανώς τους αυστηρότερους, για να είναι συνεχώς ασφαλές.


Ακροτελεύτιο Ερώτημα : τα διάφορα Πατ, Ροδ, S Solar, S Ocean, Terra (τα τέως Πάτμος, Ρόδος της ΔΑΝΕ, τα τέως Stella Solaris, Stella Oceanis της Sun Line και το τέως Mediterranean Island, μετέπειτα Mediterranean Star του Καραγεώργη), στο τελευταίο τους ταξίδι προς το Αλάνγκ ή την Αλιάγα (ενδεχομένως τίγκα στον αμίαντο ή το κλοφέν, αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία), τι είναι;

Σκέψη : 
- Αν δεν τους έχει αφαιρεθεί η μηχανή, είτε πηγαίνουν προς το διαλυτήριο "under their own steam" είτε, συνηθέστερα, ρυμουλκούνται προς τα εκεί, είναι πλοία. 
- Αν τους έχει αφαιρεθεί η μηχανή (π.χ. για να τοποθετηθεί αυτούσια ή πειραγμένη με τεχνικές hot rod  :Very Happy:  σε άλλο πλοίο), οπότε πηγαίνουν προς το διαλυτήριο έτσι κι αλλιώς ρυμουλκούμενα, είναι πλωτά κατασκευάσματα. 

Και αυτό το ερώτημα είναι χωρίς πρακτική σημασία. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, όλα τα πλοία ή τέως πλοία του ερωτήματος τα ενώνει κοινή μοίρα : σύντομα θα είναι κοτετσόσυρμα ή ατσαλόμαλλο για σφουγγαράκια κουζίνας  :Sad: 

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για τη συμβολή σου, Kyriakos  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Το ζήτημα δέν είναι πραγματικό, είναι νοηματικό. Υπάρχουν διαφορές στο τί καλείτε πλοίο για τον Κώδικα Ιδιωτικού Ναυτικού Δίκαιου και τί για τον Κώδικα Δημοσίου Ναυτικού Δίκαιου. Είναι θέματα που σχετίζονται για την γενικότερη λειτουγία του πλοίου και όχι το αν είναι χαλασμένη η μηχανή του ή όχι (που η ύπαρξη της ή όχι αποτελεί σημαντική διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο κωδίκων). Αυτά όποιος θέλει να τα ξεμπερδέψει (ή να τα μπλέξει χειρότερα) με το βιβλίο Ναυτικό Δίκαιο του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου

----------


## οπτήρ

> Το ζήτημα δέν είναι πραγματικό, είναι νοηματικό. Υπάρχουν διαφορές στο τί καλείτε πλοίο για τον Κώδικα Ιδιωτικού Ναυτικού Δίκαιου και τί για τον Κώδικα Δημοσίου Ναυτικού Δίκαιου. Είναι θέματα που σχετίζονται για την γενικότερη λειτουγία του πλοίου και όχι το αν είναι χαλασμένη η μηχανή του ή όχι (που η ύπαρξη της ή όχι αποτελεί σημαντική διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο κωδίκων). Αυτά όποιος θέλει να τα ξεμπερδέψει (ή να τα μπλέξει χειρότερα) με το βιβλίο Ναυτικό Δίκαιο του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου


Ευχαριστώ για την παρέμβασή σου, Apostolos. 

 Οι ορισμοί του πλοίου κατά ΚΙΝΔ και κατά ΚΔΝΔ και οι διαφορές τους έχουν ήδη αναφερθεί στο παρόν θέμα εδώ . Την παντελή έλλειψη πρακτικής αξίας σε αυτή τη συζήτηση την έχω παραδεχτεί πρώτος εδώ αναφέροντας ότι πρόκειται για _"θεωρητικολογίες χωρίς πρακτικό ενδιαφέρον"_ και εδώ αναφέροντας ότι μάλλον πρέπει να _"απασχολήσει τους μεταπτυχιακούς του Τμήματος Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών του Πα.Πει."_ Με δυο λόγια, κουβέντα να γίνεται. Αλλωστε, όπως είπε ο θυμόσοφος Yogi Berra (ο Αλέφαντος του αμερικάνικου μπέιζμπωλ, για τους μη μυημένους), _"__Στη θεωρία δεν υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ θεωρίας και πράξης. Στην πράξη υπάρχει"_ 

Με την ευκαιρία, μιλώντας για βιβλία Ναυτικού Δικαίου, συνιστώ (για αναδρομή από τους μεταπτυχιακούς που λέγαμε παραπάνω) το εξαιρετικό "Εγχειρίδιον Ναυτικού Δικαίου" του Αντιπλοιάρχου Λ.Σ. Αίαντος Ματαράγκα, έκδοση του 1960 εις άψογον καθαρεύουσαν (το σελέμισα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   από γηραιό μακρινό συγγενή). Περιλαμβάνει, εκτός του κυρίως σώματος του Ναυτικού Δικαίου, εκτενή και εύληπτη ανάπτυξη γενικών νομικών εννοιών, όπως δικαιοπραξίες, έμποροι και εταιρείες, καθώς και περιληπτική επεξήγηση εννοιών της ναυτιλίας όπως ναυλώσεις, φορτωτικές, αβαρίες κλπ. Εν μέρει παρωχημένο, αλλά σίγουρα all time classic

----------


## Apostolos

Και του Λυκούδη (Ιδρυμα Ευγενίδου) καλό και φτηνό είναι. Περιέχει όλα αυτά που μας ενδιαφέρουν χωρίς πολλά πολλά!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Απαλείφοντας τον κοινό όρο motor, που σημαίνει ότι η πρόωση γίνεται με μηχανή εσωτερικής καύσης και όχι, π.χ., με στερεά καύσιμα όπως κάρβουνο ή με τη βοήθεια ανέμου και ιστίων, το ερώτημα ανάγεται στη διαφορά μεταξύ ship και vessel.
> 
>  
> Αυτά σαν αρχή. Ας περιμένουμε συμπληρώσεις και διορθώσεις από κάποιον που ξέρει από καράβια


Η διάκριση M/S (Motor Ship) από S/S (Steam Ship) έκειται στο είδος της μηχανής μηχανή εσωτερικής καύσης στην πρώτη περίπτωση (πχ ντήζελ) και ατμομηχανή στη δεύτερη περίπτωση. Δηλαδή ένα SS μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί υγρά καύσιμα στους λέβητές του.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Το ζήτημα δέν είναι πραγματικό, είναι νοηματικό. Υπάρχουν διαφορές στο τί καλείτε πλοίο για τον Κώδικα Ιδιωτικού Ναυτικού Δίκαιου και τί για τον Κώδικα Δημοσίου Ναυτικού Δίκαιου. Είναι θέματα που σχετίζονται για την γενικότερη λειτουγία του πλοίου και όχι το αν είναι χαλασμένη η μηχανή του ή όχι (που η ύπαρξη της ή όχι αποτελεί σημαντική διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο κωδίκων). Αυτά όποιος θέλει να τα ξεμπερδέψει (ή να τα μπλέξει χειρότερα) με το βιβλίο Ναυτικό Δίκαιο του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου


 



> Μια και το έφερε η κουβέντα περί boats, ships και vessels, ας αναφέρουμε ακροθιγώς περί σκαφών, πλοίων και ναυπηγημάτων σύμφωνα με το Εθνικό Ναυτικό Δίκαιο και συγκεκριμένα τους κώδικες ιδιωτικού και δημοσίου ναυτικού δικαίου.
> 
> Ο ΚΙΝΔ ορίζει το πλοίο ως εξής (άρθρο 1) : "Πλοίον είναι παν σκάφος χωρητικότητος καθαράς τουλάχιστον δέκα κόρων, προωρισμένον όπως κινήται αυτοδυνάμως εν θαλάσσει". Τα ναυπηγήματα κάτω των 10 κόρων (π.χ. σκάφη αγώνων, αλιευτικά) ονομάζονται πλοιάρια.
> 
> Ο ΚΔΝΔ ορίζει το πλοίο ως εξής (άρθρο 3) : "Πλοίον είναι παν σκάφος, προορισμένον όπως μετακινείται επί του ύδατος προς μεταφοράν προσώπων ή πραγμάτων, ρυμούλκησιν, επιθαλάσσιον αρωγή, αλιείαν, αναψυχήν, επιστημονικάς ερεύνας ή άλλον σκοπόν". 
> 
> Ο ΚΔΝΔ ορίζει και το βοηθητικό ναυπήγημα (άρθρο 4) : "Βοηθητικόν ναυπήγημα είναι παν πλωτόν κατασκεύασμα ανεξαρτήτως χωρητικότητος προορισμένον να χρησιμοποιείται εν σταθερά παραμονή συνήθως εντός των λιμένων ή όρμων, δια σκοπούς βοηθητικούς της ναυτιλίας (πλωταί δεξαμεναί, πλωτοί γερανοί, βυθοκόροι, πλωταί αποβάθραι, φαρόπλοια κλπ.)"
> 
> Παρατηρούμε ότι ο ΚΙΝΔ εστιάζει στη χωρητικότητα και στην αυτοδύναμη κίνηση χωρίς να ενδιαφέρεται για τον σκοπό ή τη χρήση, ενώ ο ΚΔΝΔ εστιάζει στη χρήση χωρίς να θέτει όριο χωρητικότητας, ούτε προϋπόθεση αυτοδύναμης κίνησης.
> ...


Συμπληρώνω τα αντίσοιχα νομοθετήματα αν θέλει κάποιος να αναζητήσει το ΦΕΚ:
Κώδικας Δημοσίου Ναυτικού Δικαίου:ΝΔ 187/1973 ΦΕΚ 261Α 1973 
Κώδικας Ιδιωτικού Ναυτικού Δικαίου: Ν 3816/1958 ΦΕΚ 32Α 1958

----------


## Petros

Πολυ με μπλεξατε λεβεντες και μαλλον θα τα παρω τα ΦΕΚ που προτεινει ο Παναγιωτης... :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μπορ'έις να τα κατεβάσεις κι από εδώ http://www.elinyae.gr/el/category_de...sp?cat_id=1746
Δεν τα έχει όλα αλλά εχει τις τροποποιήσεις.

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

Α! ΣE ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΓΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ (BLUE STAR, EX. SANTORINI KAI SE ALLA) YPARXEI ENA SXOINI POY ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΥΜΝΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΕΙ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΟΥΚΑΠΟΡΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ. ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΕΧΕΙ ? ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΩ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ (ΠΛΑΓΙΟΔΕΤΗΣΗ, ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ(?) ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ )


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): [/quote]

Αυτό που πιστεύω ότι περιγράφεις είναι το σχοινί στο οποίο ουσιαστικά συνδέονται οι σωσίβιες λέμβοι την ώρα που καθελκύονται στην θάλασσα για να κρατάν την θέση τους μέχρι να φορτώσουν και να βγάλουν τα άγκιστρα και να ελευθερωθούν. Ουσιαστικά κρατάνε την λέμβο δίπλα στο βαπόρι.

----------


## Apostolos

Αν κατάλαβα καλά εννοείς το λεγόμενο ναυτικό "λεντιόσχοινο"
Λεντία ονομάζουν στα ποστάλια τον κάβο πού δένουν απο την πλώρη και πάει μακρία, είτε συνήθως στην πρύμη (για να μήν παρασείρετε απο τον άνεμο η πλώρη) είτε ώς πλαγιοδέτης αλλα πάντα μακρια. Για να μπορέσουν λοιπόν να τραβήξουν τον μακρή βαρύ κάβο απο την πλώρη στην πρύμη πώς θα γίνει? Εχουν λοιπόν ένα μικρό σχοινάκι, περασμένο ήδη απο πλώρα-πρύμα και όταν θέλουν να βάλουν τον μεγάλο, το τραβάνε απο την πρύμη και έρχετε ο μεγάλος πίσω. Σε κάλυψα???

----------


## southpacific

[quote=vassilisman;23108]ΣΤΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΗΜΑΝΣΕΙΣ (F/B, M/S) KAI ΑΛΛΑ. ΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΟΥΝ ?

Α! ΣE ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΓΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ (BLUE STAR, EX. SANTORINI KAI SE ALLA) YPARXEI ENA SXOINI POY ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΥΜΝΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΕΙ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΟΥΚΑΠΟΡΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ. ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΕΧΕΙ ? ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΩ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ (ΠΛΑΓΙΟΔΕΤΗΣΗ, ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ(?) ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ )


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): [/quote

Μήπως ενοείς το Life line? Όταν θα έχω χρόνο μπορώ να γράψω πολλές ναυτιλιακές σημάνσεις (abreviations).

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΤΑ ΦΩΤΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΒΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ.ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΟΝ HELLENIC EXPLORER

----------


## DimitrisT

Τι ακριβώς είναι τα Ro-Pax και σε τι διαφέρουν από τα Ro-Ro?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σημαίνει  Roll on Roll off passenger  που και εννοεί τα πλοία RoRo που μπορούν να μεταφέρουν κι επιβάτες εκτός από φορτία. Δηλαδή σαν τα περισσότερα φέρυ της ακτοπλοΐας. Αντίθετα το RoRo σημάινει το πλοίο στο οποίο τα φορτια φορτώνονται με κίνηση στο πλοίο (κίλυση για την ακρίβεια από το Roll) με δικά τους μέσα (νταλίκες) σε αντίθεση με τα LoLo (Lift on Lift of) που τα φορ΄τια φορτώνονται με γερανούς και κρένια.

----------


## DimitrisT

> Σημαίνει  Roll on Roll off passenger  που και εννοεί τα πλοία RoRo που μπορούν να μεταφέρουν κι επιβάτες εκτός από φορτία. Δηλαδή σαν τα περισσότερα φέρυ της ακτοπλοΐας. Αντίθετα το RoRo σημάινει το πλοίο στο οποίο τα φορτια φορτώνονται με κίνηση στο πλοίο (κίλυση για την ακρίβεια από το Roll) με δικά τους μέσα (νταλίκες) σε αντίθεση με τα LoLo (Lift on Lift of) που τα φορ΄τια φορτώνονται με γερανούς και κρένια.


Να σαι καλά φίλε Παναγιώτη για την λεπτομερέστατη περιγραφή-εξήγηση,σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Και του Λυκούδη (Ιδρυμα Ευγενίδου) καλό και φτηνό είναι. Περιέχει όλα αυτά που μας ενδιαφέρουν χωρίς πολλά πολλά!


Και τώρα πια μπορέιτε να το βρέιτε σε ηλεκτρονική μορφη από το Ίδρυμα Ευγενίδη http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/appdata...f/e_j00046.pdf

----------


## XaMeNoS

Παιδια μηπως ξερει καποιος τι ειναι το S/S?

----------


## Apostolos

Steam Ship

----------


## Panos V

Τώρα λοιπόν μήπως ξέρει κάποιος τι σημαίνει *R.H.M.S.*

Για παράδειγμα R.H.M.S. ELLINIS
ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!

Το μόνο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι:

Royal Highness Majesty Ship.

BRGDS,

E . M . P .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Τώρα λοιπόν μήπως ξέρει κάποιος τι σημαίνει *R.H.M.S.*
> 
> Για παράδειγμα R.H.M.S. ELLINIS
> ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


R.M.S. σημαίνει *R*oyal *M*ail *S*hip και δείχνει τα πλοία που είχαν σύμβαση με το Βρετανικό Δημόσιο (που στη Βρετανία εκπρωσοπέιται επίσημα από το Βασιλιά) να μεταφέρει το ταχυδρομείο πχ RMS Titanic.

R.H.M.S. σημαίνει *R*oyal *H*ellenic *M*ail *S*hip  δηλαδή το αντίστοιχο με τα ελληνικά ταχυδρομεία μια και μέχρι το 1973 η Ελλάδα είχε και αυτή Βασιλιά.

Και οι δύο όροι ατόνησαν με την άνοδο των αερομεταφορών και τη μεταφορά της αλληλογραφίας με αεροπλάνο. Αν και στη αρχή πρέπει να ήταν πιο ακριβό αν ήθελες να στείλεις γράμμα "αεροπορικώς" αν εν κάνω λάθος είχε πιο ακριβό γραμματόσημο (κάτι σαν να κούριερ εξπρές σήμερα). Θυμάμαι μέχρι τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980 είχε δύο ήδη φακέλων αλληλογραφίας τους κοινούς και τους "αεροπορικώς" (που είχαν ένα υδατογράφημα αεροπλάνου) για να ξεχωρίζουν τα γράμματα.

----------

